# ground or ice maker



## codeone (Sep 15, 2008)

Found on a saw pole


----------



## jwjrw (Jan 14, 2010)

codeone said:


> Found on a saw pole


 
You mean that clamp isnt listed for that purpose?... Better run to lowes and swap my inventory out.....


----------



## wildleg (Apr 12, 2009)

dang, they forgot to run the tube to the icemaker.


----------



## NolaTigaBait (Oct 19, 2008)

Amazing.


----------



## Speedy Petey (Jan 10, 2007)

I really did LOL when I saw that. :laughing:


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

So you can take a nice, healthy drink once you get done driving a ground rod......


----------



## william1978 (Sep 21, 2008)

What part of NC are you from codeone?


----------



## BuzzKill (Oct 27, 2008)

what is a saw pole?


----------



## william1978 (Sep 21, 2008)

BuzzKill said:


> what is a saw pole?


 Saw service, Temp pole.


----------



## B4T (Feb 10, 2009)

Pete likes to do plumbing work.. he feels they make more than electricians


----------



## user4818 (Jan 15, 2009)

Black4Truck said:


> Pete likes to do plumbing work.. he feels they make more than electricians


So your roll your eyes at something that is a well known fact?


----------



## B4T (Feb 10, 2009)

Peter D said:


> So your roll your eyes at something that is a well known fact?


NO.. the eye roll was for you doing plumbing work.. :laughing:


----------



## BuzzKill (Oct 27, 2008)

william1978 said:


> Saw service, Temp pole.


 new one on me!
kinda like "full boat" the other day...


----------



## user4818 (Jan 15, 2009)

Black4Truck said:


> NO.. the eye roll was for you doing plumbing work.. :laughing:


It's not like it's hard to do.


----------



## B4T (Feb 10, 2009)

Peter D said:


> It's not like it's hard to do.


Lets go find a plumbing forum and see what *they* have to say :whistling2:


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

Peter D said:


> It's not like it's hard to do.


 
There's only three things you need to know to be a plumber:

1. Chit runs downhill.
2. Payday is Friday.
3. It's not _Plumber's Crack_..... it's _*Cleavage*_!


----------



## codeone (Sep 15, 2008)

Peter D said:


> It's not like it's hard to do.


Runs down hill, hot left, cold right, keep mouth shut, dont chew finger nails, dont eat last bite of sandwich.:laughing::laughing::laughing:


----------



## B4T (Feb 10, 2009)

480sparky said:


> There's only three things you need to know to be a plumber:
> 
> 3. It's not _Plumber's Crack_..... it's _*Cleavage*_!


 THIS is cleavage


----------



## william1978 (Sep 21, 2008)

BuzzKill said:


> new one on me!
> kinda like "full boat" the other day...


Learn something new everyday.I didn't know what a fuul boat was the other day.


----------



## user4818 (Jan 15, 2009)

Black4Truck said:


> Lets go find a plumbing forum and see what *they* have to say :whistling2:


Let's not.


----------



## JayH (Nov 13, 2009)

Black4Truck said:


> Lets go find a plumbing forum and see what *they* have to say :whistling2:


You go and come back and report.

And we need not know about your cleavage exploits while you're there.


----------



## 3197193 (Sep 28, 2008)

480sparky said:


> There's only three things you need to know to be a plumber:
> 
> 1. Chit runs downhill.
> 2. Payday is Friday.
> 3. It's not _Plumber's Crack_..... it's _*Cleavage*_!


Chit will run uphill with a small 300hp motor


----------



## Toronto Sparky (Apr 12, 2009)

I wonder if he took the rubber out of that tap/clamp before installing?


----------

